# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Aqua Dongle تحديثات :  AQUA Dongle A.I.O Module V2.7 Huawei Special & Qualcomm IMEI Repair New 19-07-2020

## mohamed73

*AQUA Dongle All-in-One Module V2.7 Huawei Special & Qualcomm IMEI Repair New Patches*
We Are Glad To Announce New Huawei Offline Update 
AQUA Dongle More Features More Power *Fast Speed !!! Hard Work !!! Fast Work !!! Fast Updates* *No Need Credits*  *No Need Activation* *No Need Extra Pack* *No Need Every Time Internet*   *Qualcomm*_!!!NEW HOT_ *[New Added] Qcn Injection Imei Repair
Qualcomm IMEI Repair By QCN Patch Method [*Fixed*] QCN Read Methods [*Fixed*] QCN Write Methods*  *Huawei* _!!!NEW HOT_
World First Offline *HiSilicon Bassed CPU Added
Huawei Kirin 950
Huawei Kirin 955
Huawei Kirin 960
Huawei Kirin 970
Added Offline
Com 1.0 Supported
Read Info / FRP Remove / Bootloader unlock
All Work Offline Without internet
Without any Extra Pack*  *Mediatek*  *Updated Meta Mode Protocol (More Devices Supported)
Added 2 Different Methods of Booting 
Added More Models in Manual Database
Read Device Information [Meta Mode, Flash Mode, Adb Mode]
Read Network Lock Codes in Meta Mode
Direct Unlock in Meta Mode
Remove Frp Lock in Flash Mode
Read Pattern Lock in Flash Mode, Meta Mode
Factory Reset in Flash Mode, Meta Mode
Deep Factory Reset in Flash Mode
Disable,Enable Screen Locks Encrypted Devices Latest Patches
Fix Dl-Image in Flash Mode
Backup,Restore NVram in Flash Mode
Forensic Features Read Sms,Call Logs,Phonebook
Safe Imei Repair 1,2,3,4 in Meta Mode
Reboot Meta,Factory,Fastboot
Write Firmware Normal,Force Mode,Erase Mode
Custom Partition Manager Read,Write,Wipe
Reboot to Meta Mode, Factory Mode,Ate Factory Mode,Recovery Mode,Fastboot Mode,Adv Meta Mode
DUALTALK_SWITCH, DOWNLOAD_BOOT, SW Boot,ALARM_BOOT, Normal Mode*  *[====== Tecno ======] [+] B1F 16+1  [====== Tele2fon ======] [+] Tele2fon V4 [+] Tele2fon V5  [====== Telenor ======] [+] Infinity A2  [====== Touchmate ======] [+] TM-SM540  [====== Verykool ======] [+] Verykool S353 [+] Verykool S758  [====== Vmobile ======] [+] Vmobile AX512 [+] Vmobile V10  [====== Vtelca ======] [+] Vtelca 865M [+] Vtelca V791 [+] Vtelca V793* 
Much More To Come...  *NOTE :*
1.Please Exclude Folder Path of "AQUA Dongle" With Antivirus
2.Make Dongle Manager Folder in C:\AquaDongle
3.Please Use AQUA Dongle Manager For Latest News and Download Setup 
Much More To Come...  *Facebook الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Facebook الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Telegram الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
Official Website
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Download Update V2.7 From Aqua Dongle Manager*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Only Buy From* *Official Distributer & Resaller *  *Only Buy AQUA Dongle From Our Official Distributer & Resaller*  *That was mention in the Thread List*  *OFFICIAL DISTRIBUTORS AND RESELLERS*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *What is Aqua-Dongle ?*
Aqua-Dongle is Multi-Language Gsm Service Software with Promising future,Software is Designed to have Multi-Language Support
Added All     Regular Model With Modules Like MTK,SPD,Qualcomm, eMMc ISP,OPPO,Vivo,Huawei,Xiaomi  Redmi MI,  Samsung,
 LG, Sony, Motorola,  Blackberry,   ZTE & Online  Calculator Network Lock Code (Country  Lock Code) by   IMEI
so users get full Control over and can be easily switched to multiple           systems with unique version token system users can use it for       lifetime. 
Best Regard's
AQUA Dongle Team

----------


## mohamed73

_Huawei Honor 10 COL-L29 FRP Lock Remove By Aqua Dongle      
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
Br
 AQUA Dongle Team_

----------

